# Why no pois in Ireland



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2018)

Just wondering, is there a reason why there are no pois for the Irish republic, or Northern Ireland.


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Just wondering, is there a reason why there are no pois for the Irish republic, or Northern Ireland.



Oh don't go there they eat wild campers !


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 16, 2018)

Look for Motorhome Craic and they have a POI's site with aires and parking places for the whole of Ireland, I joined then and it was very uselful with the maps.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2018)

harrow said:


> Oh don't go there they eat wild campers !



With plenty of potatoes.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Look for Motorhome Craic and they have a POI's site with aires and parking places for the whole of Ireland, I joined then and it was very uselful with the maps.



Cheers, but the question still remains, why not here.
It seems strange.


----------



## alcam (Jul 16, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Cheers, but the question still remains, why not here.
> It seems strange.



Maybe there is an agreement with motorhome craic ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Cheers, but the question still remains, why not here.
> It seems strange.



Oh i see you lot want to rope me into something.:lol-053:


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Oh i see you lot want to rope me into something.:lol-053:



How did you guess ? 

Your our NI travel guide !


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2018)

Think the price of ferry over puts folk off and i dont blame them,blinkin robbery.


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Think the price of ferry over puts folk off and i dont blame them,blinkin robbery.



You have a boat, we come over at night ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2018)

Try some flotation bags around the van.:lol-053:


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Try some flotation bags around the van.:lol-053:



Don’t Motorhomes float ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Don’t Motorhomes float ?



Well you could try this and let us know the outcome,nothing like helping us lot on here.:idea:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 16, 2018)

alcam said:


> Maybe there is an agreement with motorhome craic ?



Why reinvent the wheel,, Crailc is a good site that doesn't need somebody copying  what they do  and they will direct to  wildcamping if anybody there needs help in UK or France.    Maybe but I am surmising.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 16, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Think the price of ferry over puts folk off and i dont blame them,blinkin robbery.



Even the rustbuckets line are a £150  now for a 10 hour toddle across,   Proper ferries for people are just out of my reach though.   The trip from Heysham/Dublin takes 10 hours at night so you can sleep going, but coming back is slower in the day and God  do you get bored with NOTHING to do but look out at the fog and rain for 11 hours.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 16, 2018)

There is a quid pro quo with Motorhome Craic as suggested above.

They are kind enough to suggest Wild Camping to visitors from Ireland and of course we reciprocate.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2018)

What both sites need is a link to each other,im sure an agreement could be reached.
Well maybe not as we are irish and cannot agree on anything.


----------



## runnach (Jul 17, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> What both sites need is a link to each other,im sure an agreement could be reached.
> Well maybe not as we are irish and cannot agree on anything.




Need to be converting a few more buses Trev let the buggers fly into ALdergrove that's the ferry journey sorted.

Northern Ireland is like Alton Towers where the fun never ends ! ....might be one or too upset when you shut shop at 5 pm close Sunday and frankly do what you want but a mere technicality

Channa


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Well you could try this and let us know the outcome,nothing like helping us lot on here.:idea:



Only have one thing to say to you

Glurg, glurg,glurg,glurg


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2018)

Had a problem with craic. they never sent me a link via email. I tried my spam and junk folders not there.
So currently I am not registered. when I try to register again I am told my email is on their system already.
When I try to change my password I get the same message.
I have downloaded a free App on the iPad, it looks great, I have the option of a premium version for £4.99 a year.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Had a problem with craic. they never sent me a link via email. I tried my spam and junk folders not there.
> So currently I am not registered. when I try to register again I am told my email is on their system already.
> When I try to change my password I get the same message.
> I have downloaded a free App on the iPad, it looks great, I have the option of a premium version for £4.99 a year.



Dont panic if its the north end of island just ask me and i will tell you where to go.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:
Strange thing is the best places are not the ones you would expect or hear about.


----------



## harrow (Jul 17, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Dont panic if its the north end of island just ask me and i will tell you where to go.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:
> Strange thing is the best places are not the ones you would expect or hear about.



And the thing is Trev you know when the  parades are parades are on ? 

And the places to avoid.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 17, 2018)

*off in 3 weeks ish*

Going in 3 week have downloaded the apps etc but may need some advice when i get my plans drawn up, Shirley is itching to stretch her gearbox!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2018)

mjvw said:


> Going in 3 week have downloaded the apps etc but may need some advice when i get my plans drawn up, Shirley is itching to stretch her gearbox!



What port are you landing at and is it the north our the south.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 17, 2018)

Depends on cost not too fussed would love to do North through to south, what ferry operator do others recommend? keen pricing vouchers etc any info just to keep costs down a bit more money for Diesel!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2018)

mjvw said:


> Depends on cost not too fussed would love to do North through to south, what ferry operator do others recommend? keen pricing vouchers etc any info just to keep costs down a bit more money for Diesel!



The cheapest is into warenpoint £99 no pets or kids,but if you want up norf the cairnrian to larne is quick and handy.
from there do the north coast up to magiiligan and take ro ro ferry to donegal,from here lots to do and see plus tons of places to wild camp,it will take you two weeks just to do this loop and back in to north at enniskillen taking in the earn waterways & castles,marble arch caves etc.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 17, 2018)

Fisherman ...

There must be a link on their website that allows you to make contact.

I suggest you let them know about your problem.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 17, 2018)

mjvw said:


> Depends on cost not too fussed would love to do North through to south, what ferry operator do others recommend? keen pricing vouchers etc any info just to keep costs down a bit more money for Diesel!



I haven't compared any prices and have no experience of routes to Ireland, but this may be of interest:
Motorhomes for the same price as a car | Stena Line


----------



## TJBi (Jul 17, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Fisherman ...
> 
> There must be a link on their website that allows you to make contact.
> 
> I suggest you let them know about your problem.



No obvious link, but if you serarch long and hard:

info@motorhomecraic.com


----------

